# Ultra VNC auf mehrern Rechner im Netzwerk?



## Morphboy001 (28. Juni 2007)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Das Netzwerk besteht aus 5 PCs, die alle eine feste IP besitzen (192.168.2.20-25) und über einen Router und Switch miteinander und mit dem Internet verbunden sind. Ich habe auf allen PCs den Ultra VNC Server installiert und mir eine DynDNS Adresse eingerichtet (beispiel.dyndns.org), welche im Router eingegeben ist. Jetzt habe ich bei der Portfreigabe meines Routers folgende Einträge:
192.168.2.20 Port 48405 an Port 5900; 
192.168.2.20 Port 48404 an Port 3389,
192.168.2.21 Port 48450 an Port 5900,
192.168.2.21 Port 48451 an Port 3389,

Wenn ich von außerhalb durch Eingabe von „beispiel.dyndns.org:48405“ im VNC Viewer eine Verbindung aufbaue, dann funktioniert dies auch. Doch wenn ich das ganze mit „beispiel.dyndns.org:48450“ versuche, kommt keine Verbindung zum Server zustande! (auch bei den anderen IP Adressen) 

Jetzt ist auf dem ersten Rechner im UltraVNC Server ein Plugin (MSRC4Plugin) installiert worden (und nicht bei dem Viewer), doch der Haken bei USE wurde nicht gesetzt! 

Netzintern bekomme ich auch keine Verbindung zum zweiten Rechner.

Kann das Problem daran liegen? Habe ich die Eingabe im Viewer richtig gemacht?

Wie bekomme ich eine Verbindung zu dem zweiten Rechner und den anderen?

Das Netzwerk wurde nicht von mir errichtet.

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen!!

Danke 
Morph


----------

